# orange Lake



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2014)

can someone explain the difference between the different village at Orange Lake.  which one would have pools within walking distance an be nice for young kids


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 4, 2014)

River island has the pools next to the units.  If you are in the west village, the tennis villas are next to the main pool.  If you are in the north villas, the one bedroom units are next to the pool.  There are other buildings in the east and west villas near a pool but the odds are greater that you will be further away then if you are in one of the units listed above.  If being near a pool is important, go for river island.  The tennis villas in the west are fine too but you never know if you will get them


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> River island has the pools next to the units.  If you are in the west village, the tennis villas are in next to the main pool.  If you are in the north villas, the one bedroom units are in next to the pool.  There are other buildings in the east and west villas near a pool but the odds are greater that you will be further away then if you are in one of the units listed above.  If being near a pool is important, go for river island.  The tennis villas in the west are fine too but you never know if you will get them



thanks, I am trying for a three bedroom   don't want to strap kids into car seats just to go for a short dip.


----------



## Dori (Oct 4, 2014)

That was our major complaint when we were at OL a few years ago. We got stuck way back in the boonies and it was a long hike to the pool. I was not impressed. I don't think we would return, unless it was to river Island. Even then, I begrudge having to pay for float tubes. I find that OL tends to nickel and dime you.

Dori


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 4, 2014)

I highly suggest anyone go to Orange Lakes, due to the fact the resort has so much to do. Don't worry about distance from the pools, they have shuttles that run from each of the "villages" to the main buildings and pools. So, you could get a North Village, walk down to the parking lot, hop on the shuttle, and go to any one of the pools. My in-laws used to own there (they traded it in for a suite at Myrtle Beach), I haven't found any non-DVC resorts that compare.

TS


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree with TS, Orange lake is fantastic! Yes they can nickel and dime you on a few things and it's a big resort but it's got 3 fantastic pools and a few little ones, the units have all been refurbished and are great, route 192 that OLCC is on has everything and they are only a little over 10 min from disney. The E. Village, river island and N Village are one min from river island pool so don't hesitate with any of them.. West village is further from RI but closer to the clubhouse pool..


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 5, 2014)

when we went, I could never find a parking place at the pool, which shared a parking lot with tour center I believe. Once i found a parking spot and I couldn't find a chair at the pool.    It also took me ten minutes just to drive to 192 from our unit.   that is why I have some hesitation.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Oct 5, 2014)

Well they have 3 bedroom villas in all the villages, your best bet would be the east and west in my opinion.. Both in walking distance to pools. It seems that the east has a lot more 3 bdr villas available when I check.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 6, 2014)

The only 3-bedroom units in the West Village are in the Tennis Villas which are next to the main pool.  The buildings in the East Village are not too far from the pools but may require a little walking.  The 3-bedroom units in the North Village will most likely not be near a pool.

For a 3-bedroom, then I would go to West Village or River Island.  The East Village may not be a bad choice either but as noted, there may be some walking.  And as mentioned by others, there are shuttles every 20 minutes that will take you around the resort.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 6, 2014)

there is a 3 bedroom in the east village, I will put it on hold, but negatives are not near pools, smells from animal kingdom? any thing else?   
I am afraid to take a chance and get nothing, I will put on hold and wait to hear comments.  the check in date is Jan 25

just looked and it is gone!


----------



## silentg (Oct 6, 2014)

Check back on RCI later today, sometimes a person will put a 24 hour hold, then release it. also an on going search is a Thought?


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Oct 6, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> there is a 3 bedroom in the east village, I will put it on hold, but negatives are not near pools, smells from animal kingdom? any thing else?
> I am afraid to take a chance and get nothing, I will put on hold and wait to hear comments.  the check in date is Jan 25
> 
> just looked and it is gone!



  The smell is animal kingdom when they clean the cages, disney has been on top of this of late, I don't think you will have a problem in January with the smell. It can be strong in the summer heat. I was was just in a 3 bdr in mid August 2014 and didn't smell it once all week and I was as close to it as you can get. There is 2 small pools in the east you can walk to and river island is so close..  I wouldn't hesitate if it does


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 6, 2014)

i have ongoing search and I think I left off East Village and will have to add it to the search.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 6, 2014)

We stayed in the East Village our last trip to Orange Lake and had a two BR and a three BR next to each other.  The East Village pool is not very big but it was perfect for us.  We had children with us and the pool was never crowded and there were plenty of chairs.  The big plus was ~ from the pool in the evenings we could watch the fireworks from Disney or maybe they were from Ebcot.  Not sure which park they were from but they were beautiful.  East Village are all high rise buildings, I think they have 6 or 8 floors but there are elevators. We were in 
Bldg. 86800 last visit.  We prefer the East Village and it is close to River Island if you want to use the large pool or the lazy river.  Wherever you stay... have fun!
:whoopie:


----------



## matbec (Oct 6, 2014)

We have stayed in a 3BR unit at the East Village for the last few spring breaks. Our favourite buildings are 86700 and 86800 - there's a small pool in between these 2 buildings which is never crowded. Depending on which end of the building you're placed, you might even see the pool from your balcony. And, as the previous poster said, you can watch the nightly fireworks from that balcony or your living room. There's a second small pool by building 87600, which is slightly further around the bend and seems quite distant from everything else in the East Village. 

Staying at the East Village, you'll be within walking distance to River Island (if  you want to use the large water complex there), and the North Village's Splash Lagoon - this water complex does not get nearly as busy as River Island. If you do end up in the North Village, buildings 3900, 3910, 3920, or 3930 are your best bet for 3BR units closest to the North Village pool. 

Do call a 2-4 weeks ahead of check-in and place your unit request. They may not always be able to do it, but they do try.  

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## CO skier (Oct 7, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> there is a 3 bedroom in the east village, I will put it on hold, but negatives are not near pools, smells from animal kingdom? any thing else?
> I am afraid to take a chance and get nothing, I will put on hold and wait to hear comments.  the check in date is Jan 25
> 
> just looked and it is gone!





rapmarks said:


> i have ongoing search and I think I left off East Village and will have to add it to the search.



The smell is from the Reedy Creek sewage treatment plant that is just across the highway from East Village.  When the wind is from the west or south, it is no problem.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88513

We spent two days in the West Village in early June, and smelled it only a couple of times.  I would avoid the East Village, if we ever return, because of the proximity to the treatment plant.  River Island, if you can get it, would be the best choice for convenience to pools and activities.  We took the timeshare tour just to get the free passes for tubes and activities at River Island.


----------



## kembjkk (Oct 7, 2014)

The north village has  a pool but no hot tubs at all.  All the rest of the villages have hot tubs with the pools.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks for all the specifics, it is a great help

Last night I was remembering my trip to Orange Lake.  it was many years ago, maybe 12 years.   my husband and I came down with sinus infections, spent the first day driving to the drugstore to get a prescription and it was never ready.  It took us over ten minutes to get to drugstore across the street, and we went 5 times, they never answered phone.  
I drove up to the pool to sit in sun, no chairs available.  finally found one near a family who were feeding the ducks who kept flying in over my head.  next day, couldn't find a parking spot.  no pool, nothing to do as husband is flat on back.  Pick up daughter at airport, she takes over car, we are stuck in unit with nothing within waking distance, husband complaining about tv reception.  finally rains for three days straight.  we take daughter back to airport, head to next timeshare.  Discover back door of van wasn't closed properly, everything is soaking wet. always had bad vibes about resort, I think a different location might have made it a better stay.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 7, 2014)

The resort has changed drastically over the last 12 years. Several new villages, the shuttle service (free), and the area around SR-192 has exploded with stores and restaurants. Much of it within the last 8 years.

TS


----------



## kirby3 (Oct 11, 2014)

We have stayed in all the villages except River Island. There are benefits to all. To me River Island is much to crowded especially for young children. It is usually a one/two day preplanned River Island venture for our crowd. North Village pool is excellent for young children, we can walk down to the pool at East Village from particular buildings we were in, West Village was good too except make sure they don't put you way off in a two bedroom (4000's) but it would be closer to North pool, small Magnolia pool in West Village is like your own private pool-and nice and warm. Better walking, scenery in North, East and River. Stayed in a 3 bedroom north village last year and our next trip is 2 weeks in 3 bedroom tennis villas-first time in tennis villas. Love Orange Lake!! No matter where I stay. Don't have to travel far to be entertained- and like what was previously said they are moving all the restaurants, stores, etc down there now- right out the gates! Have fun!


----------



## mrlajoie (Dec 15, 2014)

We just stayed @ Orange Lake at the beginning of November and had a fantastic vacation.  We were in a 3BR in East Village and it was VERY nice.  We had family staying in the Junior Suite and then friends came in mid-week to and stayed in the 3rd bedroom.  Plenty of space so you never felt like you were running each other over.  Great weather, but not quite warm enough to get me into the pool or the lazy river. Lounged at the pool, walked the grounds, played mini-golf.  I was very impressed with the food at their on-site restaurants.  They are doing an excellent job.


----------

